# Waited all year for this moment :)



## SarahMelissa

Well as a lot of you in TTC know i got a second line on an IC yesterday at 11dpo but didnt entirely trust it, as i had thrown it in the bin but got it back out after the time limit.

But at 2.30am this morning i did 2 FRER's and got 2 beautiful pink lines. Couldnt be happier :cloud9::cloud9:

Thank you so much to all you wonderful girls in TTC you have been my whole world all year, i wish you all the best of lucky for your speedy :bfp:'s and i hope to see you all over in 1st tri really soon :hugs: xxx

https://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s158/smmanser/SDC11072.jpg


----------



## Drazic<3

CONGRATS! Can't wait to see you in first tri sweety :hugs:


----------



## Kel127

Congrats!!!!


----------



## amylk87

aw congrats! xx


----------



## Tierney

Congratulations xxxx


----------



## ineedaseed

fab lines hun xxx


----------



## WANBMUM

Aw soooo happy for you!!!!! Congrats x


----------



## Mrs_N

so delighted for you!
thats an awesome line :happydance:


----------



## princess_bump

huge huge congratulations :D xx


----------



## ames_x

Huge congratulations! :hugs:


----------



## ladypotter

FABU News!!!! YAY!!!


----------



## umm

Great news I got mine too today so see you in 1st tri :thumbup: I am so pleased for you I have seen alot of your threads so was so pleased to see you have your :bfp: :hugs::flower:


----------



## NewYearNewMe

lovely strong lines xx :hugs: best wishes for a h&h 9 months xxx


----------



## ch4r10tt3

SNAP same as me hun!! Massive congrats to you both xxx


----------



## Jessa

Yay! :happydance: Congrats!!!


----------



## Csunshine013

Oh hun so happy and excited for you!!! :hugs:

Here's to a happy and healthy 9mnths!:thumbup:


----------



## walkerscrisps

Congrats!!


----------



## Tegans Mama

Congrats hun!! HH9M


----------



## serendippy

Must admit when i saw ur name had changed to expecting i had a big smile on me face, ive seen some of ur posts and that uve been waiting a long time..im really happy for u

many congrats xxxxx


----------



## mrskcbrown

Congratulations I am excited for you! It seems you found out rather quickly, seeing that you are 3 weeks. Amazing!!


----------



## eclipse

yay! what wonderful news! Congratulations to you!!!! :D


----------



## SarahMelissa

mrskcbrown said:


> Congratulations I am excited for you! It seems you found out rather quickly, seeing that you are 3 weeks. Amazing!!

Yes im 12dpo today :)


----------



## kstancook

Congrats!


----------



## banana1011

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! H&H 9 mos dear!


----------



## missy123

im so thrilled your wait is finally over hun xxxx :happydance: hope you have a happy and very healthy 9 months :kiss:


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Congratulations. I'm so pleased that you got your bfp. Here's to a happy and healthy nine months.


----------



## BizyBee

congrats! :)


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

Congrats!


----------



## mrsthomas623

How exciting! Congrats!!!!


----------



## Caterpiller

Over the moon for you both - H&H 9 months sweetie


----------



## etoya

Congratulations!


----------



## VOverseas

Wonderful! Wanna be bump buddies? 
Beautiful strong lines!


----------



## Beltane

CONGRATS! So thrilled for you! Lots of sticky :dust: !!!!!!!


----------



## Romybug

CONGRATS!!!! Finally it's your turn! You have been supportive of all the other :bfp:'s. Now its our turn to throw Congtars your way. :happydance: Well Done i couldnt be happier for you :hugs:


----------



## donna82

Amazing.... so so so so happy for you, I can't put into words how amazing it is that all the most deserving ladies on here are getting their :bfp:

You, Megg33k, DiddyDons.... its amazing 

Congratulations xxx


----------



## SarahMelissa

VOverseas said:


> Wonderful! Wanna be bump buddies?
> Beautiful strong lines!

I would love to be bump buddies :happydance:


----------



## _Hope_

Aw hunni i'm sooooooooo happy for you! Congratulations! x


----------



## VOverseas

SarahMelissa said:


> VOverseas said:
> 
> 
> Wonderful! Wanna be bump buddies?
> Beautiful strong lines!
> 
> I would love to be bump buddies :happydance:Click to expand...


Great! My ticker is a bit ahead anyway- so I think we are only about 2 weeks apart!


----------



## dt1234565

Fabby line!

So pleased for you xxxx


----------



## Becky

Congratulations hun x


----------



## HollySSmith

congrats! H&H nine months!


----------



## bunnyg82

Congratulations x


----------



## bumbleberry

Fab news, so happy for you. Congratulations xx


----------



## Wiffie81

Congratulations hun, Ive been popping over to the TTC forum for the last few days to see if you got your :bfp: this month after I got mine last month in your September forum.

Good luck, with the next 9 months, Im totally made up for you:happydance:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## calm

Often read you, so glad to see you got your BFP! Have a great 9 months


----------



## tansey

congrats!


----------



## Ivoryapril

Congrats! You really deserve it, especially after running such a successful thread for us! x


----------



## Sweetie

Congrats hunny


----------



## ryder

congrats SM!!!!!!


----------



## SarahMelissa

Thank you all so much girls, when i took my temp this morning at 13dpo, normally this would be when it crashed back down to the coverline, i was so glad to see it still high, although i looked very carefully at my thermometer, i was scared it would be low, just looked with one eye squinted first :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## soon2 b wifey

How cool. me and oh saw you got a bfp on megg33's forum and we were both excited for you as it's been a long road. we wish you the best. and pray your pregnancy is a sticky one. Big congrats. ha ha. and yea oh likes to watch me on bnb.


----------



## Sovereign

Im so pleased for you!!! x


----------



## LunaBean

Congrats!!! Those lines are great!!!!!!! :):)


----------



## DragonMummy

Couldn't be happier for you hun. Really pleased. Here's to a happy and healthy 9m!!!


----------



## Justme

Congratulations SarahMelissa!!! Beautiful lines :) x x x


----------



## Ratfink

Congratulations!


----------



## meldmac

Congrats hon!


----------



## PrayerfulHope

It's because you drew a line on the negative test from last month!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl:

YAY!


----------



## SarahMelissa

PrayerfulHope said:


> It's because you drew a line on the negative test from last month!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl:
> 
> YAY!

I know, i think that is what did the trick :hugs:


----------



## Delamere19

Congratulations. I hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months. They ere very stong lines!!


----------



## Mrs M.

congratulations! v pleased for you, we'll all miss you in ttc xx


----------



## livbaybee1

omg hun , congrats , really happy for u , i aint been on here much recently, came back everyone seems have bfps wooo , so happy for u all , congrats xoxox


----------



## Melissa_M

CONGRATS SARAH MELISSA!!! Awesome news :)


----------



## emsiee

Ive only just noticed this!!!

A huge congrats to you!!! :happydance:


----------



## NewMoon

Worth the wait! Congrats!!! :crib:


----------



## mandaa1220

congrats hun xx :cloud9:


----------

